# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  HUNG CHANG HC-2030ET

## papkir

καλησπερα , εχει καποιος το σερβις μανουαλ απο το παραπανω πολυμετρο
ευχαριστω

----------


## papkir

συγκεκριμενα εχει καει η ασφαλεια και το τρανζιστιορ (μαλλον) η ρεγκιουλειτορ της φωτο , αλλα δεν εχω στοιχεια και δεν φαινεται πιο ειναι , αν καποιος γνωριζει ας βοηθησει 
ευχαριστω

----------


## Papas00zas

Έπεσες πανω στην περίπτωση: 
https://www.manualsdrive.com/results...T#.U4EOBXZSQY4
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.ph...timeter+analog
Δες λίγο αυτά. 
Επίσης για δες τι γράφει-αν γράφει το καμένο εξάρτημα. Συνήθως τα regulator γραφουν 78 ή 79 αναλογα με τι ταση σταθεροποιούν (78 +, 79 -), αν και δε νομίζω να είναι κατι τέτοιο. 
Άσχετο, από πότε το εχεις το εν λόγω πολύμετρο;

----------

papkir (25-05-14)

----------


## papkir

σ ευχαριστω δημητρη , βρηκα το κοματι που ελλειπε απο τον ημιαγωγο μεσα στο κουτι , αλλα δεν φαινεται ο πρωτος αριθμος συγκεκριμενα αυτο που φαινεται ειναι μA7905 / uc*627 F  ( * ο αριθμος που δεν φαινεται) οσο για +- δεν φαινεται κατι
το πολυμετρο το πηρα εχθες απο ενα παλαιοπωλειο εξωτερικα ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση αλλα εσωτερικα...... τελος παντων θα προσπαθησω να το επιδιορθωσω με λιγη βοηθεια ,γιατι πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## ezizu

To μΑ7905 είναι IC regulator (όπως βέβαια και το μΑ7805).
Τα IC reguletors της σειράς 78xx χρησιμοποιούνται για σταθεροποίηση θετικών τάσεων  ,ενώ τα IC reguletors της σειράς 79xx χρησιμοποιούνται για σταθεροποίηση αρνητικών τάσεων . Αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνουν και τα (+)/(-) που έχει γράψει ο Δημήτρης (Papas00zas) παραπάνω (δηλαδή στα 78+ ,79-).
Το μΑ7905 που θέλεις εσύ είναι σταθεροποιητής για αρνητική τάση εξόδου -5V (και μπορεί να δώσει ρεύμα εξόδου 1,5Α).

Τα datasheets των  IC reguletors της σειράς 78xx :

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ua7805.pdf

Τα datasheets των  IC reguletors της σειράς 79xx (αυτό που ενδιαφέρει εσένα): 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ua7905.pdf

----------

Papas00zas (06-06-14), papkir (25-05-14), vp74 (25-05-14), windmill82 (25-05-14)

----------


## papkir

υπαρχει καποιος τροπος/μεθοδολογια  να τεσταριστει το παραπανω πολυμετρο κι αν χρειαστει να ρυθμιστει , ισως με χρηση παλμογραφου ;
ευχαριστω

----------


## chip

Να τεσταριστεί με σύγκριση με άλλο καλό πολύμετρο.... πιθανόν αν το πρόβλημα είναι στο 7905 να μη χρειαστεί ρύθμιση.... Το 7905 δεν είναι σταθεροποιητής ακριβείας και κατά συνέπεια δε νομίζω οτι βασίζεται η βαθμονόμηση στο 7905...

Το βασικότερο για να μη θέλει βαθμονόμηση είναι να μην έχουν καεί αντιστάσεις και το ολοκληρωμένο (να έχει) αναφοράς τάσης....

----------

papkir (26-05-14)

----------


## papkir

μαλλον χρειαζεται ρυθμιση , αλλαξα το 7905 , αλλα η βελονα στην επιλογη ωμ δεν τερματιζει ουτε κι αν τερματισω το ρυθμιστικο , καθως και η μετρηση πυκνωτων δεν λειτουργει , εχει ακομη ενα ρεγκιουλαιτορ το LM334 ,και δυο ολοκληρωμενα το LM308 και το NJU4011Β το οποιο δεν ξερω αν ειναι ιδιο με το CD4011B
ευχαριστω

----------


## vp74

Για τη μέτρηση πυκνωτών βάλε τον επιλογέα στα 20μF και 2000pF και ακολούθησε τις γραμμές από τις r34 r35 μέχρι τον + ακροδέκτη ή τη θέση Cx αν έχει από το - κάποια δίοδο, αν μπήκε φορτισμένος πυκνωτής για μέτρηση με ανάποδη πολικότητα θα τα έσκασε όλα. Επίσης τσεκάρισε τις διόδους στις αντίστοιχες γραμμές  στα Ohms και στα 10Α. Οι αντιστάσεις στο κάτω μέρος (γαλάζιες) είναι για τις κλίμακες. Μέτρησέ τες όλες. Επίσης ακολούθησε τις γραμμές από τον επιλογέα DC-Ω __ ΑC __ TEMP στο επάνω μέρος του πολυμέτρου κοντά στο σκασμένο regulator και δες αν αντιστάσεις και δίοδοι είναι οκ.

----------

papkir (26-05-14)

----------


## papkir

οι διοδοι τι διοδοι ειναι; εχει 4 γερμανιου και αλλες 2 μαλλον 4148 αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ξερει καποιος ;
σκεφτομαι να τ αλλαξω ολα αξιζει τον κοπο;ειναι καποιο μηχανημα καλο ή της .......πλακας
ευχαριστω

----------


## vp74

Μέτρησε για αρχή τις GE D5, D7, D4 φαίνονται στην φωτό σαν πιο μαύρες,  επίσης το ποδαράκι της R35 μπλεδίσει στην φωτό. Από τις αντιστάσεις  μέτρησε τις όρθιες για αρχή, γύρω από το ολοκληρωμένο επάνω δεξιά. Την  R5 κοντά στο COM. Δες αν κάνει σωστές μετρήσεις σε DC και ΑC. 
Αν δεν  έχεις ψηφιακό πολύμετρο δες τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων από resistor  calculator στο inet και δες αν ταιριάζουν με τις τιμές που θα πάρεις.


Τώρα  για το αν είναι καλό το πολύμετρο... δεν γνωρίζω, για εσένα μπορεί να  είναι τέλειο για κάποιον άλλον όχι. Αν αξίζει να το φτιάξεις το  γνωρίζεις εσύ αναλόγως τον χρόνο που μπορείς να διαθέσεις.
Σίγουρα  μπορείς να το βάλεις στην άκρη και να ασχοληθείς κάποια στιγμή που θα  έχεις όρεξη κ ελεύθερο χρόνο και να αγοράσεις κάποιο άλλο να σε καλύπτει  στις βασικές σου μετρήσεις, χωρίς να έχει καπασιτόμετρο και TEMP.

Πάντως αν βαριέσαι και το θεωρείς αγγαρεία, σου προτείνω να το πετάξεις και να μην ξανασχοληθείς. Πάρε ένα άλλο. :P

----------

papkir (26-05-14)

----------


## Papas00zas

Όχι βέβαια! Η εν λόγω εταιρία τη δεκαετία του'80 και λιγο αργότερα άφησε εποχή με τα καλά όργανα της. Άρα αξίζει και με το παραπάνω.

----------

papkir (26-05-14), vp74 (27-05-14)

----------


## papkir

> επίσης το ποδαράκι της R35 μπλεδίσει στην φωτό


αυτο σημαινει οτι η εν λογω αντισταση μπορει να εχει προβλημα ;

----------


## vp74

Μπορεί και ναι μπορεί κ όχι. Φαίνεται σαν να έχει το ποδαράκι οξείδωση  από την φωτό. Πρέπει να μετρήσεις. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις και που ήταν  αποθηκευμένο τόσο καιρό αυτό το ταλαίπωρο πολυμετράκι μέχρι που είδε το  φως και το πήρες.

Σαν όργανο μέτρησης να συμφωνήσω πως μπορεί να  άφησε εποχή λόγω της καλής του κατασκευής και αξιοπιστίας, αυτό όμως δεν  σημαίνει πως αγοράζουμε μεταχειρισμένο πολύμετρο ή γενικώς όργανα  μέτρησης τα οποία ως και καινούργια στο κουτάκι τους δεν έχουν μεγάλο  χρηματικό ποσό. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην πάρουμε από ένα  κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών αφού το δοκιμάσουμε πρώτα; 

Αν είχες πάρει πχ έναν παλμογράφο με 5-10 euros να το καταλάβω να  κάτσεις να ασχοληθείς, αλλά για ένα πολύμετρο - ειδικά αν το πήρες να  κάνεις την δουλειά σου και να είναι αξιόπιστο όσο γίνεται- δεν αξίζει να δώσεις λεφτά για επισκεύη και να  φας ώρα αν δεν είναι απλό και δεν ξέρεις και τι του έκανε και ο προηγούμενος  πριν το πετάξει αφού του είχε χαλάσει.

Ένα σχετικά καλό ψηφιακό  πολυμετράκι με 15-20 ευρω να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας μας σώνει από  τέτοιες καταστάσεις και αν έχει πρόβλημα το πας πίσω και στο κάνουν  αντικατάσταση.

Η γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο απλό ψηφιακό  πολυμετράκι, χωρίς να έχει επάνω μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας και ενσωματωμένα  καπασιτόμετρα, να έχει τουλάχιστον 2 καλές ασφάλειες κυκλώματος (όχι  γυάλινες) και να το χαρείς κ να κάνεις την δουλειά σου ή το χόμπι σου.  Aπέφυγε να αγοράσεις πολύ φθηνά τύπου DT9*** με καπασιτόμετρο γιατί  εκτός από τελείως αναξιόπιστα σε μετρήσεις και χωρητικότητας είναι όλα  με ψυχρές και έχουν και προβλήματα με τον επιλογέα και το beeper της  διόδου.

Αν το πήρες μόνο και μόνο επειδή είχε μέτρηση πυκνωτών,  γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις ξεχωριστό καπασιτόμετρο ή να φτιάξεις ένα  μόνος σου. Ασχολήσου με κατασκευή παρά επισκευή.

----------

papkir (27-05-14)

----------


## Papas00zas

Το οτι μπλεδίζει η αντίσταση, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητα χαλασμένη. Ίσως να είναι από την κατασκευή της, μιας και αυτό δειχνει ότι η αντισταση ειναι ακριβείας-πολλα πολύμετρα ε΄χουν αντιστάσεις με 5 και 6 ρίγες πάνω τους. 
Τωρα αν ειναι στην κόλληση απάνω, μπορεί να είναι από υγρά μπαταρίας, αν και συνηθως αυτό φαίνεται εύκολα. Αλλιως μπορεί να είναι το εξωτρικο περίβλημα της-να εχει υπερθερμανθεί και να το έχει βγάλει-σε αυτή την περίπτωση όμως θα ηταν μαύρη και πολύ πιθανόν να είχε διακοπή. Επίσης θα είχε βγάλει ολο το περίβλμα και θα ηταν μαύρη με χαρακιές.

----------

papkir (27-05-14)

----------

